# Good quality running shoes



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone can please advise where in Canada I can buy good quality running shoes? Generally it's difficult to find in Canada good shoes (practically all all wear I brought from Europe), but even bigger problem with running shoes...Even famous brands like Nike, Adidas , Reebok , New Balance etc... that I've seen in stores are Chinese junk that maybe good replace hammer , but not good to running...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Some of New Balance's running shoes are made in the USA: http://www.newbalance.ca/USA Manufacturing/about_domestic_manufacturing,en_CA,pg.html

You might have to custom-order from them.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I run with Brooks Adrenaline shoes. I bought them from The Running Room.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Just as an aside, I think it's a big mistake to assume that any shoes or clothing made in China must be inferior. In fact China is home to most of the world's most highly skilled textile workers, and it's actually hard to find workers in other countries who can meet the same high standards. Of course there's plenty of junk, but some of the best clothing in the world (with lifetime guarantees) is made in China. 

Patagonia makes running shoes; these are likely to last a long time and be extremely well made: http://www.patagonia.com/us/shop/mens-shoes-footwear-running?k=1D-6E-bd 
There's a restriction on the range of shoes they can sell in Canada and they won't ship to you. But their Canadian stores carry their shoes, and some partner stores do as well. Or you can go to the US and buy them there.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ag Driver said:


> I run with Brooks Adrenaline shoes. I bought them from The Running Room.


Thanks I checked this store and it's literaly 2 min drive from my home and they have big variety of shoes...just hope not everything is Chinese...

brad, practically all Chinese products I bought before were junk....


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

gibor said:


> Thanks
> brad, practically all Chinese products I bought before were junk....


My 14-year-old winter coat, Patagonia brand, made in China, still looks great. Patagonia guarantees their clothes for life. I have some LL Bean clothes and shoes, mostly made in China, that last forever. Yes there's a lot of junk but there's good stuff too. It's like Ikea: most of their stuff is junk but their higher-end stuff is quite well made and durable. It's made in China too. If you reject everything that's made in China you will end up buying a lot of inferior products.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_Yes there's a lot of junk but there's good stuff too_ Maybe...but how can I know? Long time ago I had New Balance Made in UK, excellent shous...used them for many years, recentrly bought Chinese New balance in SportChek...peace of crap, after running 3 weeks, destroyed my knees....
_If you reject everything that's made in China you will end up buying a lot of inferior products. _ really?! i didn't see any country in the world produces so much junk.... For example. Germany produces everything of a good quality ...from food to cars...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

gibor said:


> _If you reject everything that's made in China you will end up buying a lot of inferior products. _ really?! i didn't see any country in the world produces so much junk.... For example. Germany produces everything of a good quality ...from food to cars...


China produces an unimaginable volume of products for an unimaginably large number of brands across the world. Some of those brands sell cheap stuff; if you ask Chinese manufacturers to make cheap stuff they will gladly comply. If you want to make high-end stuff that's affordably priced, Chinese manufacturers can do that too.

I would check out Patagonia for running shoes -- the reviews I've read from runners have been pretty uniformly positive. And in fact checking the reviews is generally a good approach. There's always the risk that some reviews are posted by reviewers paid by the company, but you wouldn't see Patagonia doing that, for example. Heck, I've actually had clerks at their stores ask me, "do you really need that?" when I've bought something, and they actively encourage their customers to buy used clothing instead of new from their stores. They operate very unconventionally; they can because they're privately owned and their CEO is focused on quality and environmental sustainability.

You're probably not a trail runner, but here's an example review of one of Patagonia's trail running shoes: http://www.irunfar.com/2013/11/patagonia-everlong-review.html


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

The most important thing is to find a store where serious runners go to buy. They will measure and examine your foot, look at the wear pattern of previous shoes, and review your running gait/foot strike and how much/type of running you do. This is important before buying any shoes. You need to know whether you pronate, supinate or have a neutral foot. 

Purchase them there. Shoes will be udpated/changed at least every year or 2 so something that fits won't necessarily be around next time. I've often bought 2-4 pairs at a time when I running a lot and replacing them every 5-7 weeks. 

Don't pay any attention to the brand or any specific recommendations by anyone other than at the store, at least until you have settled for shoes that truly work for you. Shoes are a very individual thing. I've owned every brand there is over the years but have been using just one for nearly 15 years now. Most manufacturers have a wide range of shoes & quality levels. In my experience shoes at the low price end usually aren't good but some very expensive ones (read marketing hype) aren't as good as ones in the mid range. Running shoes are one of those products usually a lot less expensive in the US. 

Your knees can't get "destroyed" in 3 weeks of running in a pair of shoes. If your knees were hurting and all other things were equal like volume, terrain, frequency, weight etc then the shoes are not right for you- not necessarily junk but not correct. It is also very possible you changed something in your running pattern that caused this however.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

RBull said:


> The most important thing is to find a store where serious runners go to buy. They will measure and examine your foot, look at the wear pattern of previous shoes, and review your running gait/foot strike and how much/type of running you do. This is important before buying any shoes. You need to know whether you pronate, supinate or have a neutral foot.


This is exactly how I found my first pair of runner's (specifically purchased for running only). I found out that I require a stability shoe. I tried on over a half dozen stability shoes that were handed to me, not picked out by me. I went from K-Swiss Leather Flats that absolutely made my feet, knees, and hips ache -- to my Brooks that turned running into an enjoyable sport .... almost


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Ag Driver said:


> This is exactly how I found my first pair of runner's (specifically purchased for running only). I found out that I require a stability shoe. I tried on over a half dozen stability shoes that were handed to me, not picked out by me. I went from K-Swiss Leather Flats that absolutely made my feet, knees, and hips ache -- to my Brooks that turned running into an enjoyable sport .... almost


Good job. Yours is the classic example of how and why to do it that way. A knowledgeable person and reputable store is absolutely the way to go. 

Good luck with the running. My serious days are over but I still enjoy it 3 days a week and hope to for another 20 years or so.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_My serious days are over_ Mine too  Running 4-5 times per day to reduce weight and blood pressure....


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

gibor said:


> _My serious days are over_ Mine too  Running *4-5 times per day* to reduce weight and blood pressure....


per week???

Yeah, my running is also to keep weight to a healthy level (and allows some beer and sin foods now), maintain good strength/endurance/energy, but mostly to make me feel good about myself.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

RBull said:


> per week???
> 
> Yeah, my running is also to keep weight to a healthy level (and allows some beer and sin foods now), maintain good strength/endurance/energy, but mostly to make me feel good about myself.


Yeap, sure , per week... and also "allows some beer and sin foods now"


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

gibor said:


> _My serious days are over_ Mine too  Running 4-5 times per day to reduce weight and blood pressure....


Why not walk? :rugby: Brisk walking also good exercise. Maybe there are better options in walking shoes, although you would still come across " Made in China" most of the time. The "premium" brands probably have better quality control.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Shoes are one thing you don't want to go cheap on. 

I can typically find my 10.5 ascic shoes half price at running room sales or sport mart/united cycle, etc. 

I won't buy any other brand and if they are 60 bucks I'll buy a few pairs if possible for the whole year. 

Also I wear a Monday Wednesday Friday shoe And a Tuesday Thursday.
I walk over 10km everyday for my job. 

If you have problems running check more into your gait. 
Heel striking could be hard on your knees/hips but running on your toes can cause foot injuries too.

I also have a nice pair of kswiss triathlon racing flats so don't dis the kswiss!

I really hate Adidas Nike saucony new balance. only acics for me. Love the gel!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Most of the name brand shoes are good quality. My current distance shoe (Name brand $100) is at about 400km and still doing fine, my feet were just fine after my sub 2hr half marathon yesterday.
If you're actually running, get the right running shoe for your foot & running style. Getting the right shoe matters a lot.

I do think it's worth going to the local running store, and getting properly set up. Running stores tend to have better staff, but I've found some very knowledgeable staff at Sportchek. Sportchek and National sports tend to have pretty good sales. First get the right shoe, a good pair if used only for running will last a season or more for someone starting out, the cost amortizes out quite reasonably. I find that I can get decent shoes in the $100 range, a bit more if they're newly released and a bit less if they're on clearance.

As far as running tips, I've got some advice, and it's pretty standard, particularly for beginners.
Don't get injured. If it's painful, stop and back off. Nothing wrong with taking a day off, or dialing back the speed or distance for a few days to recover.

Only increase distance by small amounts (10%/wk). Many runners overtrain, and get injured.

Most people who get hurt want to blame the shoes, when really they were just pushing too hard, and didn't slow down when they should have. 

Regarding walking vs running, I'll give my self centered response
Elevating your heart rate for 20mins gives significant health benefits. Walking doesn't elevate my heart rate.
You will burn roughly the same amount of calories per km walking or running. I run more than twice as fast as I walk, it saves time. I don't have much time.
I enjoy running, I either meditate or listen to a book on tape. I find walking boring. 
I'm not running for weight loss, I'm running for increased energy throughout the day. Realistically it takes a lot of work to burn significant calories with exercise.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Lots of good comments here...replacing your shoes every 400k is very important. 

I am getting older & prone to sore knees etc so replace most of my running with cycling....very knee friendly and like kayaking its excellent cardio for old guys that refuse to give up beer & pizza.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> Lots of good comments here...replacing your shoes every 400k is very important.
> 
> I am getting older & prone to sore knees etc so replace most of my running with cycling....very knee friendly and like kayaking its excellent cardio for old guys that refuse to give up beer & pizza.


kayaking is very limited in Ontario because of the weather.)


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The science is pretty clear, running doesn't destroy knees.
http://www.runnersworld.com/injury-...irst-time-marathoners-dont-suffer-knee-damage


The key thing with running, and pretty much any exercise is to do it safely in a manner that doesn't cause injuries. 

Go take a yoga class, if you push yourself too hard, you'll be hurting. It really is as simple as listening to your body, and adjusting accordingly.

FWIW, most runners I know drink quite a bit, more than one club has the slogan "A drinking club with a running problem"


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> The science is pretty clear, running doesn't destroy knees.
> http://www.runnersworld.com/injury-...irst-time-marathoners-dont-suffer-knee-damage


Good to see Amby Burfoot, (the guy who, IIRC, coined LSD..."Long Slow Distance"), is still around.......remember him from reading Runner's World back in the 1970s.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> The science is pretty clear, running doesn't destroy knees.
> http://www.runnersworld.com/injury-...irst-time-marathoners-dont-suffer-knee-damage
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, true. If I had a dollar for every person that commented about me ruining my knees by running I'd be much more well off now. 

True on the beer, although when I was in racing season May-Oct not too many reached my lips and none close to marathon time. Now that I'm not serious anymore and retired I am making up for that sacrifice. LOL

One of the running books I have by Bob Glover said IIRC "beer was nectar of the gods- ambrosia of those who seek faster times".


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, went yeaterday to "Running Room", they had many models , but all from only 2 countries: China and Vietnam  Ended up buying Asics stability shoes made in Vietnam....

Regarding beer.....yeah, in summer I consume a lot , on average between 1 to 2 litres, but when it's cold I switch to Russkij Standard (because I'm from there) and Canadian Rye whisky (because I'm a patriot) 
Also , I never understand why pretty good Chezh , Holland, Denmark, German beers cost much less that pretty bad North American ones


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Good luck with the new shoes. Let us know how you make out with them......and drink a good beer for me. I'm working on my second litre now.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I buy Asics (usually when on sale) and am very happy with the quality. I can't speak to the other names but I noticed Under Armour is getting more into shoes.....has anyone tried them out?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> I buy Asics (usually when on sale) and am very happy with the quality. I can't speak to the other names but I noticed Under Armour is getting more into shoes.....has anyone tried them out?


I'd be surprised if any of the big names put out junk. It's really more about what shoe is right for you.

I've personally been very happy with New Balance, Saucony and just now my first pair of Asics (~400km so far), the Brooks felt good in store, but I didn't end up buying them.
I know people who like Adidas as well, I don't know anyone who actually wears and likes UA or Nike, but I assume they're out there.

I tried on a pair of Sketchers and they were definitely the wrong shoe for me, though they seem to work okay for Meb.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband got a pair of New Balance recently and after less than 2 months, they're falling apart. It seems like it can be variable even within manufacturer - he paid $180 for these shoes and they're the worst quality. Very disappointing.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Spudd said:


> My husband got a pair of New Balance recently and after less than 2 months, they're falling apart.


I have that problem with Merrell hiking shoes and boots. I've never had a pair of anything from Merrell that lasted me more than a year, and some lasted only 2-3 months.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anybody tried 5 fingers? I'm thinking of buying a pair mostly because I travel a lot and always looking to minimize my kit. I'm thinking it would slow me down but that's not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> My husband got a pair of New Balance recently and after less than 2 months, they're falling apart. It seems like it can be variable even within manufacturer - he paid $180 for these shoes and they're the worst quality. Very disappointing.


 That what I mentioned earlier.....when I had NB made in UK - was excellent and lasted for year.... My friend bought (very similar to mine) NB but made in China, soles fell apart in couple of weeks,,,, mine soles were still OK, but my knees really hurt....


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> Has anybody tried 5 fingers? I'm thinking of buying a pair mostly because I travel a lot and always looking to minimize my kit. I'm thinking it would slow me down but that's not necessarily a bad thing


Have them, best aqua socks ever.
The complete lack of cushioning means I have to run on my toes, and that's a HUGE adjustment.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

gibor said:


> That what I mentioned earlier.....when I had NB made in UK - was excellent and lasted for year.... My friend bought (very similar to mine) NB but made in China, soles fell apart in couple of weeks,,,, mine soles were still OK, but my knees really hurt....


His were made in USA! My current pair of Brooks were made in China, but lasting much longer than his NB. Go figure.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> Have them, best aqua socks ever.
> The complete lack of cushioning means I have to run on my toes, and that's a HUGE adjustment.



long-term this cannot be good for the joints in the toes ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> ... best aqua socks ever



i bet they could design a pair with tiny flipperettes on the toes
sort of a dual-purpose land & sea model


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> His were made in USA! My current pair of Brooks were made in China, but lasting much longer than his NB. Go figure.


Yeap...go figure  I bought made in Vietnam shoes ...will see how good it was...


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> long-term this cannot be good for the joints in the toes ...


Why? Since all the research says running doesn't cause joint issues I don't see why you'd think there would be a problem. Overall the evidence is overwhelming in favour of exercise. 

As a practical manner, it does take quite a while to build up to the different running style required by minimalist shoes. If you jump from a pair of Asics Nimbus to Vibrams and fire out a 5k, you're going to get hurt. You have to pretty much start over, and take it easy.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gosh anything i've ever heard or read says that repeated pounding, jump-landing or even stressed usage does eventually cause joint problems. Everything from herniated discs to tennis elbow to carpal tunnel syndrome.

maybe i'm dead wrong here but i can't see how landing every stride on the toes only could fail to damage toe joints. I mean, didn't toes evolve for gripping while flipping around in trees, never as weight-bearing digits.

even female ballet dancers don't take these risks. They're en pointe only a portion of each performance, they wear thickly padded toe shoes & they change for new shoes sometimes twice in a single performance. Even then, their feet bleed & get injured.

but not to digress. Is it possible to task you with getting a video made of yourself running gracefully along on your toes?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> gosh anything i've ever heard or read says that repeated pounding, jump-landing or even stressed usage does eventually cause joint problems. Everything from herniated discs to tennis elbow to carpal tunnel syndrome.


It's all about the volume (too much, too soon), not necessarily the activity. Just about any activity or sport has the potential to cause injury when done in excess. Sure, walking is relatively "safer" to a degree but you don't get the same physiological benefits. Humans are the real problem, not the form exercise they peform. Exercise appears to be quite addicting - why do some people have to go out for their run every single day - rain or shine and push through pain and injuries just to get their fix? From a health and injury prevention stand point, why would anyone run long distances 5-6x's per week, when it would be a whole lot better from an overall physique and conditioning standpoint to run one day, do some sprint training another, cycle one day, swim another, do some hiking or hill climbing one day, weight train another day, play a round of golf or some ice hockey, etc. By cross training you can reduce the incidence of repitiive wear and tear type injuries to a significant degree while maintaining better overall health. Just about any exercise can be done safely. I'm talking about average joe's here, not recreational / compettiive ahtletes who will require to train repetitively in order to excell in their particular sport.

People don't run on their toes for the most part. Most people who run in a decent pair of shoes will strike with their mid-foot. Running in your barefeet will however tend to encourage striking the ground closer to your toes. However, no body does this unliess their on the beach! Minimilist shoes tend to encourage forefoot striking not necessarily running on your toes like a balerina:biggrin:


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

In Canada, our parents put shoes on us. Forcing us to heel strike. Heel strike is worse for the knee.

I agree with both Matt and Syngery, 
we can start slow and transition back to barefoot, but all of our ligaments are wasted away from being comfortable in shoes since birth....

Why do you think Kenyans always win the Gold Medals in distance running? They grew up barefoot, ran 20km to school every day.
In 2011, the top 25 fastest marathon times in the WHOLE WORLD, were ALL KENYANS!!!!

Sorry Canadians, you all were born into shoes, you likely won't be winning the gold medal.



_A test for you CMFers, get someone to poke your finger pad with 2 needles an inch apart... now get them to poke your back 3 inches apart... you won't be able to tell if there are 2 needles on your back... the finger pads are more sensitive... the feet pads are 3x as sensitive than the fingers_


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

SheaButters said:


> They grew up barefoot, ran 20km to school every day.


And uphill, both ways 

(sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> gosh anything i've ever heard or read says that repeated pounding, jump-landing or even stressed usage does eventually cause joint problems. Everything from herniated discs to tennis elbow to carpal tunnel syndrome.
> 
> maybe i'm dead wrong here but i can't see how landing every stride on the toes only could fail to damage toe joints. I mean, didn't toes evolve for gripping while flipping around in trees, never as weight-bearing digits.
> 
> ...


The current published science is pretty consistent in that joint use doesn't result in deterioration. Can you show any recent research that running is bad for joints?
Tendonitis is typically an overuse injury and the prevention for overuse injuries is pretty straightforward. DON'T OVERUSE. Give your body time to adapt, and if you're not adapted, don't do it.
I personally had some minor overtraining injuries when I was trying to run 5k at speeds I can run a half marathon, I just wasn't ready yet.

Toe running, you actually run on the ball of your foot, not your toes. It can take a while to adapt, but the ball of your foot is quite capable of repeatedly supporting your weight. Ballet instructors are very careful about the ramp up to dancing en pointe.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

In my opinion Kenyans are great runners secondary to their genetics (BMI, relative limb length, etc.) and cultural differences (running as a way of life, etc.), not because they ran barefoot. Kenyans seem quite content wearing footwear these days. Technique is another factor that should be considered when selecting footwear. Trends will come and go (motion control, barefoot, minimalist, etc.), and current research is all over the place. Your best bet would be to try out a variety of styles from a variety of manufactures and buy based on comfort. IMO most people would benefit from a neutral shoe (semi curved last) with a moderate amount of cushioning, but as long as one is careful with the volume of training one could probably become accustomed to run in just about anything.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Since we're in the frugality section I thought I'd mention my $24.95 runners from walmart usually last me about 1.5 to 2 years. About 200 days a year I do 3-5 km a day of mixed walk/run on various terrain. The rest of the year, during winter months, I wear Keen hiking boots which have lasted 4 winters now and still going strong. Don't know why but I've never seen the need to buy expensive shoes.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Don't know why but I've never seen the need to buy expensive shoes.


It's about performance (or style)
The expensive shoes tend to offer significantly better performance, which may or may not be important to you. 

If you're on your feet all day, you will likely notice the difference with better shoes or high quality insoles.

Most "performance" products have a high incremental cost, even sticking to the same brand
Running shoes are a great example, [email protected], 
Gel Excite 2 $100,
Gel Kinsei 5 $260
For me that cost differential isn't worth it, but if they can help you speed up by a few s/km, maybe they're worth it. 

Cell phones, cars, computer CPUs, all have the same type of pricing, the top products cost WAY more, and really only make sense if you can take advantage of it.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> It's about performance (or style)
> The expensive shoes tend to offer significantly better performance, which may or may not be important to you.


And that's what I find funny sometimes, many people talk about the performance but really it's all about style/image to them but they'll never admit it.

Older guy at work bought $200+ dollar running shoes because he "needed" them, he runs about a 1km every other day. 

I find the worst waste is with bicycles, middle aged guys buying these super high end bikes all for a workout. If they want a workout, make the riding harder with a mtn bike and knobby tires not a $4000+ road bike that weights less than the lunch they just ate! Now I can understand for those few (very few) that are in real organized competitions that want to shave time off with better gear in order to win but for the rest of us, ummm, no.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

cainvest said:


> If they want a workout, make the riding harder with a mtn bike and knobby tires


In that case why not strap on a pair of winter boots and go out for a run! Road bikes are designed for the road, mountain bikes for off road and hybrid bikes attempt to capture the best of both worlds.

The "worst waste" - "style / image" would be with high end sports cars.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> And that's what I find funny sometimes, many people talk about the performance but really it's all about style/image to them but they'll never admit it.
> 
> Older guy at work bought $200+ dollar running shoes because he "needed" them, he runs about a 1km every other day.
> 
> I find the worst waste is with bicycles, middle aged guys buying these super high end bikes all for a workout. If they want a workout, make the riding harder with a mtn bike and knobby tires not a $4000+ road bike that weights less than the lunch they just ate! Now I can understand for those few (very few) that are in real organized competitions that want to shave time off with better gear in order to win but for the rest of us, ummm, no.


It isn't all about winning. Sometime it's just about doing well, or more comfortable. Running in a tech shirt rather than cotton helps keep me cooler.

If you're actually active you're already in a pretty slim minority anyway.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Synergy said:


> In that case why not strap on a pair of winter boots and go out for a run! Road bikes are designed for the road, mountain bikes for off road and hybrid bikes attempt to capture the best of both worlds.


Well, first off, runners cost much less than winter boots and second, the difference is fairly extreme.
In the case of road vs mtn bike the difference is fairly minor for the average person, I know, I ride my mtn bike 90% on road without any issues. I've traded bikes in the past, best guess is I gain ~5 km/h on a road bike (mainly due to the tires) with the same work effort. My main reason for buying a mtn bike is that they take a beating and "seem to be" less likely to get a flat, last thing I want to deal with 30km from home. 



Synergy said:


> The "worst waste" - "style / image" would be with high end sports cars.


Definitely agree with that. Now more or less everyone have their wastes, that's not what's funny, it's those that try to rationalize it as a "need" as opposed to a "want". Like I "need" that Carbon cannondale to do a 70km ride ... noooo, you "want" it. So in the end, go buy your $200 running shoes but only if you really "want" them.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> It isn't all about winning. Sometime it's just about doing well, or more comfortable. Running in a tech shirt rather than cotton helps keep me cooler.
> 
> If you're actually active you're already in a pretty slim minority anyway.


True enough, some expenses are worth the few dollars if you get real use from them.

I have friends on both sides of being active, some really don't like exercise at all and others take it to the extreme, one just did his first canadian death race last year.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

cainvest said:


> I know, I ride my mtn bike 90% on road without any issues.


Why don't you put on a pair of hybrid tires, you'll get a way better ride, they're quite puncture resistant, often cheaper than MTB tires and the tires will wear better. True mountain bike tires are not designed for the road, similar to riding snow tires all year round - they wear out faster.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Back to topic 
Now I can witness that Asics gel is a piece of ****  . Both them year ago in Running Room...yes, they are comfortable , but I have already holes on every shoe....
Same question, where I can buy high quality running shows?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

gibor said:


> ... Same question, where I can buy high quality running *shows*?


Try the longest running show: http://www.thephantomoftheopera.com/new-york#dPI53YoC5DYX2pxd.97. 
See if James will let you stay in his room when he goes to New York.
Sorry, just couldn't resist. :biggrin:


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

gibor said:


> Same question, where I can buy high quality running (sic) shows?


This has been a pet peeve of mine for 15 or 20 years. Circa 1980, my buddy would bring me New balance shoes from the factory outlet (long closed unfortunately) in Waterloo at a cost of $7 IIRC. I would wear these pretty much every day and would get years out of them.

Fast forward to circa 2000. I purchased a pair of basketball shoes ... for basketball. One of the big names in shoes, don't off hand remember which one. They were only used indoors for basketball and lasted under 50 hours of playing time. Cost was $140 IIRC.

My shoe experience has been uniformly poor ever since. With size 14 feet, I can't just buy any old shoe on sale at some discount chain for $20. I have no choice but to buy $100 plus because that is all that exists in large sizes. 

Shoes seems to be a product class that is universally no longer made well mass produced anywhere. This $100+ crap falls of my feet so fast, I wonder if custom hand made shoes exist somewhere. $500 for a pair of hand made custom shoes might be economical.

Boulter


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I put almost 1500 miles on my Hokas jogging (I know I should replace shoes after ~ 200 miles) and now many more miles using them on my mountain bike in the bush. Still comfortable but ratty looking.

http://www.runningwarehouse.com/HOKA_ONE_ONE_Huaka/descpage-HOHM1.html

I found this link...cheap...I just ordered another pair.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just went to Sport Check in Erin Mills TC and because their lease is ending Dec31, they have 50% discount on everything  So, both 2 pairs (Asics Gel and NB) in price of 1 
Shows that were torn in 1 years were made in Vietnam, now bought Made in Indonesia ...we'll see who produce better stuff


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Look for Asics- they are everywhere. I buy at orthotics stores, as I have foot issues and they only stock good quality, proper footwear. (Kintec in Vancouver)


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Your NB are likely made in the US.


----------



## tri-guy (Jan 27, 2016)

k-swiss and zoot are 2 extremely popular shoes in the triathlon community. they are not as expensive as asics, saucony or new balance. 

from k-swiss website;


_K-Swiss has adopted the SA8000 Standard for factory operations. All of K-Swiss’ products are made in factories owned by others. At K-Swiss’ request, all factory owners have agreed to implement the SA8000 Standard. The standard includes bans on child labor, mistreatment of workers, a ban on illegal overtime, and on all overtime for which workers are not paid premium wages. The standard requires measures to promote worker safety (e.g., fire safety, factory hygiene, safe living quarters), and regular audits by outside agencies which have been specially certified on the SA8000 Standard. We recognize that full implementation of the SA8000 Standard will require continual efforts, and we are serious about it.
_


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Skechers work good for me. They seem more flexible and conform to my feet better than other brands, which I often find rigid and uncomfortable. This flexibility seems to make them last a little longer than other brands. Most Nike, Reebok, etc seem to start falling apart after about a year because they're not made to stretch at all.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

My Asics have over 600k on them, still in great shape.

If you're wearing them out to the point of holes, talk to them.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

K-Swiss are what I tore my plantar fascia in last summer- no thanks.


----------

